# Suboxone & NAC Combination



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

I have not tried these drugs/supplements myself yet so I cannot say whether they do or do not work. I simply feel selfish not sharing this with fellow sufferers so I decided to share this article I found the other day if anyone else is interested in trying them with me to try to cure this thing. Go to this longecity article: http://www.longecity.org/forum/topic/61950-repairing-dxm-induced-damagereversing-dissociation/ and scroll down to the first post by the user by the name of Spectre. Now once again, I do not personally know this person and cannot attest to any legitimacy of his claims, but he went through 4 years of depersonalization following a massive dose of the dissociative drug DXM & Salvia, and claims that after begin his suggested supplement stack, he took two weeks worth of the k-opioid receptor antagonist Suboxone and it completely reversed his drug induced dissociation. Now if you're like me, you became dissociated after marijuana use and you're thinking that this doesn't apply to you, but Spectre suggests this regiment to other users on Longecity as a means to reversing marajuana-induced dissociation as well. Remember, this is not a condition of real or permanent brain damage. I certainly dont claim to know what depersonalization really stems from, but you have to think of it as a common condition stemming from a huge variety of different causes. Anyways, Im not looking for people to tell me that they tried it and it did or did not work, frankly I dont care. Its each and every one of our responsibility to try anything and everything that might make us better. Anything and Everything. This Spectre character seems to be very knowledgeable and intelligent, and I think its worth a shot.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Is suboxone a supplement that you can buy in health stores? I know NAC (N-acetyl cysteine) is.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

i have read this post it is awsesome...im in the process of obtaining suboxone from my psychiatrist and i may also try jdtic

my NAC and sarcosine have arrived also


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow. I really wish you luck missjess! Just don't take all these things at once. Maybe just start off with low doses on the supplements (NAC and sarcosine) and slowly increase them. Definitely don't take them with the suboxone.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Ima try the jdtic first I think


----------

